# Klickis beim DH



## balder (16. Juni 2015)

Hey moin sorry ich weiß es gibt schon einige von diesen Themen. Aber die sind meistens schon uralt. Außerdem wollte ich mal hier im owl forum nachfragen wer von euch fährt klickis beim DH wenn ja welche und eure Erfahrungen damit. 

Also ich selber fahre derzeit noch keine klickis. Bin aber durch den Renner und das CC bike daran gewöhnt. Seit dem ich mich nun in Richtung DH orientiere (weil es mir deutlich mehr Spaß macht als Kilometer zu zählen) fahre ich Plattform Pedale merke aber immer öfter (trotz five ten impacts) das ich den Kontakt zur Pedale verliere und dann immer einige Zeit brauche die richtige Fußstellung wieder zu finden. 

Also nun zu meiner Frage.
Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme?
Welche klickis könnt Ihr empfehlen und warum? 

Dieser thread soll aber keine kaufberatung sein sondern eher zum Meinungsaustausch dienen.


----------



## Über (17. Juni 2015)

Moin Moin

also ich fahre seit 20 Jahren fast ausschließlich mit Klickpedalen, auch im DH.
Von den uralten Onzas mal abgesehen (waren damals topp aber rückblickend trotzdem ne Katastrophe) fand ich Pedale, die eine gescheite Pedalfläche mit Klick kombinieren immer am angenehmsten.
Bin lange Zeit noch die alten DX Pedale von Shimano gefahren (die Roten) und bin dann auf Crankbrother Mallet gewechselt und fahre jetzt z.Z. auch die Mallet DH.
Kombinieren mit den Pins die Vorteile eines Flatpedals mit denen eines Klickpedals.

Soll keine Kaufberatung sein aber finde, dass diese Pedale den Spagat am besten meistern.
Grund hierfür ist sicherlich, dass der Bewegungsradius bei diesen Pedalen zum enen recht groß ist und zum anderen, bedingt duch das CrankBrothers-Klicksystem, auch bei nicht eingeklicktem Fahren ein super Halt auf dem Pedal gegeben ist.
Letzters ist bei vielen Pedalen ein Manko und du wirst, wenn du auch mal "nur auf" dem Pedal stehst nicht glücklich werden.
Grade Shimano hat echt übel klobige Bindungen die einen gescheiten Halt, grade bei Matsch und Siff fast unmöglich machen.
Die Bindung der Mallets tritst du im Zweifel einfach platt. (Schau die die Systeme mal an, spricht dann für sich und ist mit vielen Worten schlecht zu erklären ;-)  )

Vorteil von den Klickies ist halt, dass du auch dann noch sicher und rund treten kannst, wenn es mal ruppig zur Sache geht. (Sicherlich vom Fahrstil abhängig wie oft das vorkommt)

Wenn du eh an Klickies gewöhnt bist, dann wird dir die Umstellung im DH sicherlich leicht fallen.

Wo kommst du denn her?
Habe noch ein altes Paar Mallets im Keller (als Ersatz), die kannst du gerne mal zum Test ans Rad schrauben und zur Probe fahren.
Denke einfach Probieren, ob dir Klickies beim DH leigen ist am einfachsten.


Gruß
Über

EDIT sagt: Die passenden Cliets sind dann auch dabei   Sind zwar schon recht gut im Gebrauch gewesen aber zum Testen obs im DH gefällt sind se noch allemal gut ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan1984 (22. Juni 2015)

Über schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> also ich fahre seit 20 Jahren fast ausschließlich mit Klickpedalen, auch im DH.
> Von den uralten Onzas mal abgesehen (waren damals topp aber rückblickend trotzdem ne Katastrophe) fand ich Pedale, die eine gescheite Pedalfläche mit Klick kombinieren immer am angenehmsten.
> ...




Welche Schuhe fährst du zu den Mallets? Fahre momentan noch SPD, habe mir letzte Woche in Willingen die Crank Brothers mal angesehen und wollte die auch mal testen.

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Bin damals jahrelang Rennrad gefahren und deswegen auch an Clickis gewöhnt, komme damit auch gut klar, wogegen  vor ein paar Wochen der Versuch mit Flats zu fahren in blutigen Schienbeinen endete :-/


----------



## Danimal (22. Juni 2015)

Tach,

meinen Senf dazu kennst Du ja schon, aber hier trotzdem nochmal ;-)

Den einzigen wirklichen Vorteil von Plattformpedalen gegenüber Klickpedalen sehe ich bei hohen und weiten Sprüngen, wenn man sich im Flug schnell vom Rad trennen muss, wenn man sich mal verzockt hat. Oder natürlich wenn man Slopestyle fährt und was-weiß-ich-für-Tricks hinzaubert, die mit Klickpedalen einfach nicht gehen. Da ich eher versuche, auf dem Bock zu bleiben und meine Flugphasen zu kurz sind, um mich ernsthaft in der Luft vom Rad zu trennen, spielt das bei mir keine Rolle. Spricht also eigentlich alles für Klickpedale...
ABER:
Bei den Mallets und anderen Klickpedalen mit großen Käfig drumherum habe ich als 20-Jahre-Klickpedalpilot Probleme beim Auslösen, weil ich bei herkömmlichen XTR-Klickpedalen oder bei Eggbeaters auch unter Druck den Fuss drehen kann und damit auslöse. Das ist in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen. Das geht mit den Mallets und ähnlich konstruierten Pedalen kaum, weil man unter Druck den Schuh auf die Pins bzw. auf den Käfig drückt und den Fuss einfach nicht mehr gedreht bekommt, um auszulösen. Wenn man direkt mit solchen Pedalen angefangen hat, gewöhnt man sich vielleicht dran... ich mich leider nicht mehr.
Bei den aktuellen XT/XTR-Trail-Pedalen ist das Verhalten nicht so ausgeprägt, weil die keine scharfen Pins und generell eine etwas kleinere Aufstandsfläche haben. Die sind meiner Meinung nach der beste Kompromiss für meinen Abwärts-Anwendungsfall. Man kann immer noch uneingeklickt drauf stehen, hat deutlich mehr Kontrolle über das Rad als mit normalen SDPs und kann trotzdem unter Druck ausklicken.
Das ist zumindest meine stark subjektive Meinung 

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Über (23. Juni 2015)

Hi,

bin lange Zeit den SixSixOne Filter gefahren und trage im Moment den Giro Chamber.

Was das Auslösen unter Druch angeht, so habe ich damit nie ein Problem gehabt.
Ist aber wie Danimal schreibt vll Gewöhnungssache.
Die Mallets haben ja die Möglichkeit die Pins weiter rein/ raus zu schrauben, hier könnte man ggf ein wenig dran tunen um seinen persönlichen Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden.


Gruß
Über


----------

